# So...Something happened today... o_O



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Today when I came home from work and went to let the dogs out of their kennels....I found that something strange had happened to Lily xD I am curious as to how this will turn out as she gets older....








Also, if anybody else has pits with prick ears can you please post pics?  I want to see how it might look as she gets older. Thank you!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

lol That's funny! There are a few users on here who's dogs ears stand up. I personally would get'em cropped if they did that, cuz it makes'em look like a giant chihuahua! bahaha


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO giant chihuahua , kinda cute ads some personality.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

lol!!! cute ears.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

lol aww. i saw a dog today that was obv. a pit/pit mix w/ ears that stood straight up and first thing i thought of was giant chihuahua


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's a girly with sticky-uppy ears. 

Lucky Penny's Web Page

I've been eyeing her ^^^ for a while. I always go on this rescue groups website to look at their doggies. 

Here's another one, a boy, although it says he's mixed:

Courtesy Listing - MILO's Web Page


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

That is to cute!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I personally would crop her ears. You posted the other thread about taping her ears a few days ago right? I am confused though. You posted up this picture in your thread a few days ago:








That isn't the same dog as the one you posted in this thread. Do they both have issues with their ears?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah om gI am lovin her ears, sorry I wouldn't get them cropped but I LOVE dogs with weird ears, lol. here are a few pics of two of my dogs and one I will be shwoing this year, lol.

Phoenix @ 6 yrs - 








Phoebe, she has those big ole bat ears, lol - 

















And Missy - 









as you can see they all have a varying form of the full prick ear, lol


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Search for posts started by LadyRampage she has a pup and stud with prick ears, maybe she will even post them in your thread later


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

ears get funky during teething too


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

LOL I love the ears, it gives them character.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Mikado's ears did all kinds of weird things until he was about 15mos old then they settled down.


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Tee,hee puppy ears!*



Wingman said:


> lol That's funny! There are a few users on here who's dogs ears stand up. I personally would get'em cropped if they did that, cuz it makes'em look like a giant chihuahua! bahaha


Yes, that is very funny!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I have 2 pups but yes they are both teething so that might be the issue lol today Lilys prick ear started to take on a rose prick appearance so I think it might end up going sideways. I would never crop their ears but I had never known for a pits ears to prick straight up xD and I thought Leos floppy ear looked like a lab ear and I don't want him to be mistaken. He's a pit and I want him to represent pits in a positive light...not have people tell me how well behaved my "lab mix" or "weim" is -_-


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Omg apbtmom xD I LOVE Phoenix's ears! Adorable!  so much personality from nose to tail on that dog!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol thanks Rock, Phoenix ears are the best, and they flopped forward like the new member Nit's pups ears did, then they grew upward, on a very rare occassion both ears stand fully pricked  haaha thanks he does have an awesome chracter


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I get told every once in a while that my boxer is so well-behaved. I just smile and nod and say, thanks, he's a pit bull.

IME, most people don't know what a pit bull actually looks like.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Its hilarious to me when people will argue with the owner of a pitbull about what type of breed their dog _really_ is ...as if the owner doesn't know. The one person I've had who actually recognized my dogs a pitbulls commented on how they had a fawn pit for 11 years and it was the best dog they ever had  love it!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

That ear on Lily is tooooo cute! 
Lol I LOVE Phoebe`s ears.
Harlow`s ears are doing all sorts of crazy things too, he is also teething. They both flop forward, they`ll both flop sideways, one will half way stand with a half button fold. It`s really funny.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Phoebe's ears are one of the reason's I picked her, her brother and sire both have cropped ears but I love them, she can tune in channels from England


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> I get told every once in a while that my boxer is so well-behaved. I just smile and nod and say, thanks, he's a pit bull.
> 
> IME, most people don't know what a pit bull actually looks like.


Especially with natural ears. Cropped ears is quite obvious. People don`t crop their "lab mix`s" ears lol.

I get countless comments on how well behaved and well mannered my "lab mix" Harlow is lol.


----------

